# Profibus erden (?)



## Lazarus™ (15 September 2008)

Hallo,

wer von euch legt die Buskabel nochmals separat auf Erde/Schirmschiene ??
Ist das ein muss ??    ich hab das irgendwie nie gesehen und wir machen es auch nicht ...
Nun wird beim Kunden genau das gefordert...

Wie macht ihr das, bzw. was ist ein muss ???
Eventuell eine richtlinie ????


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

das ist IMHO nicht nötig, da der Steckerschirm ja schon geerdet ist.

einfach mal einen stecker aufschrauben und Durchgang messen. Ist die entsprechende Baugruppe auch geerdet, so ist es der Schirm der PB-Leitung auch!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2008)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer von euch legt die Buskabel nochmals separat auf Erde/Schirmschiene ??
> Ist das ein muss ?? ich hab das irgendwie nie gesehen und wir machen es auch nicht ...
> ...


 

Wir machen es nicht. Aber auf irgendeiner Baustelle hat mal ein Siemens-Proggi den MPI-Bus über eine Schirmschiene geerdet nachdem er nicht auf unsere CPU kam und EMV-Ursachen vermuten hatte.

Danach kam er aber auch nicht drauf


----------



## Dumbledore (15 September 2008)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> wer von euch legt die Buskabel nochmals separat auf Erde/Schirmschiene ? Ist das ein muss ?? Wie macht ihr das, bzw. was ist ein muss ? Eventuell eine richtlinie ?


 
wir machen das seit wir bei einer Anlage in China extreme EMV-Probleme hatten, und ein zu Hilfe gerufener Fachmann von Siemens darauf bestanden hat. Nach seinen Aussagen würden manche Siemens-Spezialisten gar nicht mit der Arbeit beginnen wenn dies nicht vorab richtig gestellt sei.

Man beruft sich dabei z.B. auf das Siemens-Dokument 
6GK1970–5CA10–0AA0 "Profibus-Netze" Seite 179 Absatz D.2.1.1 :




> Die Schirme aller Leitungen, die den Schrank verlassen, müssen möglichst nahe am Eintrittsort in die Schrankhülle abgefangen und großflächig mit der Schrankerde kontaktiert werden.


 im Dokument sind entsprechende Ausführungsbeispiele dargestellt. Es handelt sich um typische EMV-gerechte Schirmerdungen. 

Wer einmal ein ernstes EMV-Problem erlebt hat und weiss, wie schwer dann im Ernstfall Diagnose und Fehlerbehebung sind (ja meist auch noch mitten in einer stressigen Inbetriebnahme) der wird den kleinen Mehraufwand für diese Schirmerdungen leicht rechtfertigen können. Im übrigen sind diese Art Maßnahmen zur Erteilung eines CE-Kennzeichens sowieso nötig.

Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Lazarus™ (15 September 2008)

Ja vielen Dank euch allen.
ich werde dann die Leitungen, die meinen Schrank verlassen auflegen und gut ist. Sei es nur um den Kunden zu beruhigen *ROFL*


----------

